# Funding for training



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

I am currently preparing for the upcoming MA Police Officer & Trooper exam on 4/20/13, and hopefully further steps towards the career from there…. As a non-veteran, W/M, with only a bachelor’s degree to show on paper, I am trying to build my credibility and experience to increase my chances of being considered for the force in any way I can - I know this process is extremely competitive, and cumbersome in this state….

My question: Does the state or other organizations offer any funding or grants on an individual basis (similar to scholarships or grants for higher education), that are awarded to those seeking to better qualify themselves for a law enforcement career, obviously with proof they are seriously pursuing said career. (i.e. certifications in self-defense disciplines, EMT/First Aid, advanced firearms tactics, language, law, etc). I know there are similar options for individuals on unemployment, but not sure if the same exists for employed individuals seeking state employment, more specifically law enforcement.

I hope this post isn’t too out of reach for this forum, but maybe someone would be able to help me out, given most of your experiences. Right now, my income prevents me from taking on some of the above mentioned things, but I am not going to let that stop me from getting on the force…

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge the only program that will pay for police training is the GI bill. Given that you were not in the military, you do not qualify for that program. Fortunately my advice is free of charge.

Take the civil service exam. You have nothing to lose. There are plenty of non-veterens that have gained employment lately through civil service. Even if you are not a resident of a civil service town, there is always a chance of getting an interview with the state police this time around.

The best way to get on without being a veteran is to pay your own way through the full-time police academy. This is extremely expensive and hard to do because many chiefs are reluctant to sponsor a candidate they do not know. If you are able to pay your own way through and complete the academy it becomes very easy to market yourself to non-civil service departments. (given you said money is an issue, I am guessing this route is not an option). 

Another route: Become a full-time dispatcher at a police department that is not civil service. This will allow the department to become accustomed to you. If they like you there is a much higher chance of getting hired as an internal candidate. This is very true of universities. 

Here are some non civil service departments doing tests soon:
Carlisle MA
Harwich MA
Mashpee MA
UMass Amherst


If you have any direct questions feel free to PM me and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

officerbob said:


> To the best of my knowledge the only program that will pay for police training is the GI bill. Given that you were not in the military, you do not qualify for that program. Fortunately my advice is free of charge.
> 
> Take the civil service exam. You have nothing to lose. There are plenty of non-veterens that have gained employment lately through civil service. Even if you are not a resident of a civil service town, there is always a chance of getting an interview with the state police this time around.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the reply. The question was a stretch, but worth asking. I'll figure something out. Most of those areas of training I mentioned are genuine interests of mine, career aside, so I will find a way to get after it.

The non-civil service route is one I have been considering, as well as the universities (UMASS mostly since I graduated from there, so another thanks for the heads-up on their upcoming exam)...I have heard stories of people going the dispatcher route and being on the job for years before being sent to the academy for various reasons. Seems like a set-back, but I would assume you would get some good experience out of it.

That said - I have entertained the thought of seeking sponsorship through my home town's PD in western MA - Small town and I have a few connections, which can be a leg up in this state. Not ideal to end up as a cop in my home town, but I could be wrong? Either way, any chance for getting a job is worth taking.

Fingers crossed for getting into the SP pipeline too. A far shot, but I'll stay positive and give 100% either way.

PM to follow with a few questions.

Thanks again.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Emt and paramedic may give a little edge. Especially in campus policing northeastern university last i remembered did medical transports. I loved my time in college policing . Unfortunately it was getting harder to provide for my family and went to a civil service job.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

ML83 said:


> ...I have heard stories of people going the dispatcher route and being on the job for years before being sent to the academy for various reasons. Seems like a set-back, but I would assume you would get some good experience out of it.


How is working as a dispatcher as "set-back" if your not already in law enforcement? As far as being on the job for years before you go to the academy......it called paying your dues. Oh fuck it just use your "connections" to get into the full time academy I respect the hell out of those guys.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

I was actually just about to ask about which training would carry the most weight, so thanks for that.... I have a few friends who are EMT's, so I can consider that option with a little more insight from them.
How was your transition ("lateral" the right term?) to a CS job? Is it more/less difficult that going to a non-CS job? I would think there are some hurdles to jump doing a move like that - Any info is good info for the position I'm in...


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Irishpride made a very good point. It is all about paying your dues. It takes a WHILE to build up good credibility in this profession. Being a dispatcher gets you into the pension system (knocks down some of the years to retirement) and provides you with valuable experience utilizing police resources. 

Personally I do not look down on putting yourself through the academy. I do understand though why some people are not to keen on the idea because of the political issues (connections) in getting the all important signature. My hat goes off to student officers that pay there way through the full-time academy while still working almost full time to meet their monetary obligations.

Another avenue not yet mentioned is joining the military. They provide top notch training and do prepare you well for a future in policing. I did not go that route. I still regret it to this day. It would have provided me with a lot of training and skills that are just not learnable with normal police training.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lock this one up mods?


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

I second the lock, this is about to turn into a total charlie foxtrot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Irishpride said:


> How is working as a dispatcher as "set-back" if your not already in law enforcement? As far as being on the job for years before you go to the academy......it called paying your dues. Oh fuck it just use your "connections" to get into the full time academy I respect the hell out of those guys.....


I apologize if I came across sounding like I am trying to cut-corners. I was not.

I understand that this career is earned, and not handed out. What I meant by "set-back" is that I was under the assumption that putting in time as a dispatcher might not be the most efficient way of pursuing a career as a LEO if other options are not identified.... I am still educating myself and looking into these other options, so I apologize if I prematurely placed the dispatch option lower on my list. Lesson learned.

What I also meant by "connections" was not a colloquialism for calling in favors and undeserved hand-outs to give myself a false advantage. I was implying that I have friends in the force who would be glad to give me first-hand advice and a degree of mentoring to show me the right steps that would help me get the chances that I deserve.

I would never do anything on my way to becoming a cop that I would later regret, or create a bad name for myself.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Read Tom's lips:


----------

